# 1 1/2" holes thru studs



## Kurtp2 (Jun 26, 2021)

What is the best way to run 1" hot water pipes from a collector on the roof to the basement tanks? Adjacent to the wall or through 2x4 bottom plates inside the wall cavity? The adjacent wall option will be on 2 stairwells so will need to deal with the stair support members.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Not usually a problem with going thru wall plates but if you floor around the stairs has beams, that would be a problem.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Why 1"? My collector piping is 3/8" to and from the collectors, I need 5 gallons an hour in flow.
What are you doing that you need 1"?


----------



## Kurtp2 (Jun 26, 2021)

1" is the outlet diameter of the 4x10 collector and best practice is to minimize friction loss with larger pipes. Actually I prefer 3/4" since copper is pricey. I have PVC going in.

The pic shows the attic stairs with light showing the basement flight below. Maybe a reducer after making all the bends and 14' straight vertical run on 3/4"?









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Of you have double floor joists beside the stairs, you will not have room for a pipe and you don't want to drill. 
If you have a single floor joist, the wall is bearing the load and you will have room and you can drill thru the plates.


----------

